# Smoked Conch Cerviche/Salad



## dogman60 (Aug 15, 2016)

Here is a smoked treat that you don't often see in seafood recipies or commercially retailed. Whole Conch (konk) smoked and sliced into a cerviche or salad . Goes with most beast feast fare and guests love it.
When prepared correctly it does not chew like a tennis ball and has a very mild sweet taste . I like to hot smoke at 190 in a MES using alder . 
Simple: coat a light dust of your favorite rub each side and place into 
Smoker rolling with alder smoke  for 1.5 hours . You are flavoring not curing or cooking . Remove when a nice 
Brown later starts showing cool in cooler or fridge. Slice thin with a fillet knife and mix your cerviche veggies and the all important fresh squezzed lime juice . Add the most important fresh cilantro generous measure and cool for a couple hours 
In cooler or fridge. It will last a week in cool storage but never last more than a day at my place ....













20160813_065715.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Aug 15, 2016


















20160809_114848.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 16, 2016)

DM60, Sounds very tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2016)

That sounds & looks really good!

Al


----------

